# Malachite Green and PH??



## dudewheresmyfish (Jul 17, 2010)

Can the use of Malachite Green raise the PH in an aquarium?

I am using aqua soil in a couple of tanks which lowered the PH to a stable 6.5/7.0. But a tank that I am treating (currently with malachite green) has a PH of over 7.2. 

The only difference between the tanks is the one with PH 7.2 has river stones and more intense lighting. They all use aqua soil. 

Just interested to see if it is the medicine effecting this or something else.. because it isn't ideal.

Thanks!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

dudewheresmyfish said:


> Can the use of Malachite Green raise the PH in an aquarium?
> 
> I am using aqua soil in a couple of tanks which lowered the PH to a stable 6.5/7.0. But a tank that I am treating (currently with malachite green) has a PH of over 7.2.
> 
> ...


Are or have you been performing water changes in the tank with medication(malachite)? I would think that this would have more possibilities than the malachite green of affecting pH readings, especially if tapwater's pH was higher than that of the tank in question and water changes have been more frequent, but I am just guessing. Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## dudewheresmyfish (Jul 17, 2010)

I did a water change yesterday and the PH is about the same out of the tap. This could be it. I just assumed the PH wouldn't have changed that dramatically. 

The fish seem better now so I will do my last water change in a few days to take some of the meds out and then do a partial fortnightly and will monitor the levels.

Thanks


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

dudewheresmyfish said:


> I did a water change yesterday and the PH is about the same out of the tap. This could be it. I just assumed the PH wouldn't have changed that dramatically.
> 
> The fish seem better now so I will do my last water change in a few days to take some of the meds out and then do a partial fortnightly and will monitor the levels.
> 
> Thanks


 Maybe run some fresh carbon in the filter for a day or two to help remove meds?


----------

